# Proper Battery Calibration



## rrockstar.kidd (Sep 1, 2011)

Since I've been hearing alot of guys talk about battery state issues I thought I would share this in the general area...

To solve any issues with battery calibration follow these steps and you shall PROFIt
~Let phone die to 5% basically kill the battery otherwise
~Boot into recovery
~wipe battery stats
~turn phone off or on at this point doesn't matter just charge it completely now to 100%
~If you have you phone on turn it off now once you've reached 100%
(Yes do it AGAIN I'm not tripping the second 100% charge will push the cells to the max)
~Plug in charger again after phone has completely powered off and let it state charge full 100% on the battery charging screen
~congratulations you have just successfully calibrated your battery...

Note-if you leave your phone on and let it charge its probably not best to use it heavily while in calibration, honestly recommended doing all this with the phone off=better calibration...


----------

